# September Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, the poll is open for 7 days so choose all your favorite photos and then VOTE.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love all the pictures . They’re all sleeping beauties.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Love all the pictures . They’re all sleeping beauties.



Very well said!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Be sure to get your votes in folks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Choose your favorites and vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

19 members have voted, have you?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on folks, it's time to vote for your favourite photos!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

26 votes.... Have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, another tough decision. ALL Great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*34 Votes in so far............

Voting Poll closes Sunday 9-30 @ 5:17 PM EST*


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

I picked one of my fav pictures to make a theme, I guess it’s hard to take pics while sleeping with your pup, lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Julie Timmons said:


> I picked one of my fav pictures to make a theme, I guess it’s hard to take pics while sleeping with your pup, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It was a fun theme with cute pics and

now it's time to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

38 votes are in but there's still time to get yours in. Select all your favorite pics then vote.
*The poll closes today at 5:17 PM EST.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

38 Members have voted, have you?

The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 5:17 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*There's still only 38 Votes in.........

The poll closes today @ 5:17 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Jenagro, great pic.
Thanks to everyone who submitted a pic, we loved them all!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Jenagro!! Great photo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Jenagro!


----------

